# CFS, Painting, Texturing; which machine(s)



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey gang,

Curious what machine or combo of machines is recommended to pump mud, texture, and paint. My main line of work is Lvl 4 smooth wall, but I'm increasingly being asked to prime and do texture as well - so am considering a CFS system that is advertised to be able to do all three. I'm wondering though if it's better to have a dedicated machine for each task - for example a Graco TexSpray RTX for texture, and a Graco 390 for priming. If so I'd leave the CFS (and $'s) for later.

Would appreciate any opinions,

D'S


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a Graco. The RTX is really nice. I however like the stand up sprayers for paint, minimum of the 495 hi boy. That's where I would start at least


----------

